# Looks like its happening again......



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi everyone -- I just got this from my friend and the breeder of both Snickers and Snoopy --- I've not visited the website(s) yet, but intend to do so. If you can help please contact Linda directly....

Here is the email I just received..

Sent: Mon, February 7, 2011 3:24:04 PM
Subject: Found 16 Havanese Rescues Needing Help

Dear Gold Country Havanese Club Members,

It has happened again. The Sutter County Animal Control has 10-16 Havanese and Havanese Mix dogs in their shelter. I do not have any Foster parents lined up for this unexpected crisis. I am looking for everyone to help in any way they can. Even if it is only to spread the word to friends and neighbors.

Is anyone willing to Foster temporary Or Foster and adopt? Our funds are limited but we will pay for the spays and neuters if anyone cannot afford it. Also help with the adoption fees, etc as long as our funds hold out. All I can say is that these Havanese need homes. They were taken in on February 4th.

The dogs can be seen at the Pet Harbor website - http://www.petharbor.com/ - enter zip code 95991 and then click on Adopt A Pet - check the Sutter County Animal Control Box - Click on Use this Shelter - Click on the "dog" - Click on Search Now- There is one Havanese at the bottom of page one and then page 2 and 3 are all Havanese and Havanese Mix. The way they are titled by their breed is confusing as some of the Mix look more Havanese than the others that claim to be Havanese. Some appear to be in better shape than others.

Call or E-mail me Linda Luikens (916) 717-9508 or e-mail me at [email protected]

Linda

.... I'm heading out to see the website(s) now...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh, how heartbreaking! My mom lives there, I wish she was open to adopting a dog... there are SO many of them. Poor things, I hope they can get them into foster homes or adopted FAST. I can't imagine what those poor babies have been through. 
I will be praying for them.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This is soooo sad I live too far.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh. Those poor little pups!!! That just makes me so sad. I really wish I could take one. Dallas is a bit far, though. But man, that little "silver male" on page 2...he just really tugs at my heart strings for some reason. Poor guy....I would bring him home in a second if I could!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

How heartbreaking  Has HRI been notified? I hope they all find a happy ending!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor babies! Wish I lived closer so I could help.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Their are so many it is almost like they shut down a puppy mill or something.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

So heartwrenching  I hope they all find loving homes.

Kara


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am close- lodi is about 40 minutes away and only 1 dog is listed now, do we know if the others found homes?


----------

